# Apps intégrés manquantes



## Pitbul66 (14 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
il y a 3 jours, on m'a offert un iPad mini rétina 32GB - wifi (venant des EAU). Après la configuration initiale (version ios 7.0.4), 2 apps intégrées (iBooks et en particulier Facetime) n'apparaissent pas : ni sur l'écran principal, ni dans les réglages, ni dans les restrictions.
Les restaurations manuelles et l'assistance Apple avec une restauration forcée n'ont absolument rien changé, les apps sont toujours manquantes. L'assistance Apple me précise qu'il ne sera pas possible d'avoir Facetime car la tablette n'est pas une version EU.
Je souhaite vraiment savoir s'il est vraiment impossible de pouvoir bénéficier de Facetime sur un iPad venant des EAU ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## aurique (14 Janvier 2014)

Il semblerait bien que si ton iPad vienne des EAU , cela ne soit pas possible : Voir LA


----------



## MaaximeC. (16 Janvier 2014)

L'application iBooks n'est pas intégré, elle est à téléchargé depuis l'AppStore. Pour FaceTime j'en ai aucune idée, cherche peut-être sur cydia si ton iPad est jailbreaké


----------



## r e m y (16 Janvier 2014)

Si pour Facetime c'est ue restriction liée aux Emirats, une fois que l'iPAD n'est plus dans cette zone il doit bien y avoir moyen de ne plus subir cette limitation, non?

Je ne pense pas que la version d'iOS soit différente et donc Facetime doit être là, mais non installé.

Dans les réglages, il faudrait voir à quel endroit lui préciser qu'il se trouve en France!


----------

